

The Online Confessionary - sprovoost
http://www.confessly.com/

======
MisterMerkin
Ah like grouphug.us. I like your seven sins angle though.

------
pigats
a startupweekend bay area proud production - try it now, it's fun (and of
course we know you are a sinner)

